# It should be illegal.............



## bobmac (Oct 17, 2018)

to sell or advertise anything to do with Christmas before December 1st.

for MPs to claim expenses

to have to work on your birthday

Any more?


----------



## Dasit (Oct 17, 2018)

To have more than 4 kids


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 17, 2018)

To build houses without solar panels on the roof.

To build houses / an estate with clearly insufficient car parking spaces. Either driveways or parking provision, not on road or pavement parking, should work on two cars per home minimum, three cars for a four bedroom house.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 17, 2018)

To put pineapple on a pizza


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 17, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			To put pineapple on a pizza
		
Click to expand...

Sir, if you ever run for Prime Minister you already have my vote!


----------



## Slab (Oct 17, 2018)

To make a mobile phone larger than the size of a credit card

To reply to any GM forum thread more than twice


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 17, 2018)

For Sam Smith to sing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 17, 2018)

For Lily Allen to be quoted in the press or social media.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 17, 2018)

to serve beer in a schooner rather than a pint glass


----------



## Mudball (Oct 17, 2018)

To talk about Brexit on a non-Brexit thread....
... oops..


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 17, 2018)

Ginger hair.


----------



## woody69 (Oct 17, 2018)

bobmac said:



			for MPs to claim expenses
		
Click to expand...

Bit unfair for those MPs that represent constituencies 100s of miles away, but have to be in parliament regularly. Maybe instead of being illegal it should just be better managed


----------



## DRW (Oct 17, 2018)

to be allowed to sell the citroen cactus


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 17, 2018)

To allow the volume to increase by 30% when the TV adverts come on. Grips my poo poo that does


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 17, 2018)

For the 'estate management' company operating where I live to charge us whatever the hell they like, with additional costs whenever they fancy, despite the fact they do zero work that actually benefits us at all. It's literally just a scam.

Sorry, just realised everyone else was going more light-hearted with their ones.


----------



## bernix (Oct 17, 2018)

tugglesf239 said:



			To allow the volume to increase by 30% when the TV adverts come on. Grips my poo poo that does
		
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 17, 2018)

to let jazz improvisation bands play publicly.


----------



## IanM (Oct 17, 2018)

For someone only known for being on a reality programme to be deemed "a celebrity"


----------



## Lazkir (Oct 17, 2018)

For any 'scripted' reality show to exist.


----------



## IanM (Oct 17, 2018)

Lazkir said:



			For any reality show to exist.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 17, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Ginger hair.
		
Click to expand...

This is in very poor taste. It's ok to poke fun at people with ginger hair is it? But poke fun at muslims, blacks, gays, etc etc omg and people go mad. But ginger haired people oh nuts to them, they don't have feelings. We can slag them off and make fun at them. 

Poor taste Tashy.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 17, 2018)

woody69 said:



			Bit unfair for those MPs that represent constituencies 100s of miles away, but have to be in parliament regularly. Maybe instead of being illegal it should just be better managed
		
Click to expand...

Just give them  a railcard that grants them free travel. like kids and school buses. It's not rocket science.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 17, 2018)

To drive a van.


----------



## Slab (Oct 17, 2018)

To let Jeff Goldblum make movies or tv... ever again


----------



## bobmac (Oct 17, 2018)

woody69 said:



			Bit unfair for those MPs that represent constituencies 100s of miles away, but have to be in parliament regularly. Maybe instead of being illegal it should just be better managed
		
Click to expand...

Just double their salary and make them pay for everything LIKE EVERYONE ELSE DOES.
Save the taxpayer a fortune.
Then see how many travel first class or stay in top hotels.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 17, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Just double their salary and make them pay for everything LIKE EVERYONE ELSE DOES.
Save the taxpayer a fortune.
Then see how many travel first class or stay in top hotels.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, if anyone goes away with work then they can claim expenses, that is standard practice. The problem with MP's expenses is that they did not have to produce receipts for items bought up to a certain value, there were precious few checks on what was bought and expenses were used to top up their salary, pay the mortgage on a 2nd home that MP's would then profit from. There are a number of ways that this could have been really resolved, not difficult either, but that is a different thread. In essence, getting expenses is perfectly reasonable, getting expenses how they did was obscene.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 17, 2018)

To have to work 5 days and only get 2 for the weekend. Should be th either way round


----------



## User20205 (Oct 17, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			For the 'estate management' company operating where I live to charge us whatever the hell they like, with additional costs whenever they fancy, despite the fact they do zero work that actually benefits us at all. It's literally just a scam.

Sorry, just realised everyone else was going more light-hearted with their ones. 

Click to expand...

Has that not been made properly illegal yet...should be its criminal. We got stung moving out of our first flat.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 17, 2018)

therod said:



			Has that not been made properly illegal yet...should be its criminal. We got stung moving out of our first flat.
		
Click to expand...

Just have a look at their google reviews:
click


----------



## User20205 (Oct 17, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Just have a look at their google reviews:
click

Click to expand...

Nice company!!! Apparently you can group together & buy them out. Iâ€™d never live in a lease hold again


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 17, 2018)

I worked at the House of Commons for two years and knew all the fiddles and fixes that went on with their expenses.  They would bully the staff into paying any claim with a comment of "I'm an MP how dare you question me".    They made a token clean-up when the media got wind of what was going on but it's gone back to the bad old days.  I saw one claim go through (a friend of mine ran the department) where the MP in question just photocopied the previous claim and changed the date and said "sign it or I get you fired".  That MP is no longer an MP.


----------



## Don Barzini (Oct 17, 2018)

For any men or boys to wear skinny jeans.

For anyone to type on an internet forum/Twitter/Facebook etc in "an accent".


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 17, 2018)

It should be illegal:-
For all cold-calling on doorsteps and by phone.
For any reality TV show to be shown outside of the hours 1am - 5am.
For Julian Assange to continue to evade the law.
For anyone to post on the Brexit thread more than once in any day.

And the most important one of all â€¦.
For chrisd to avoid watching the NFL and baseball for at least three hours a week.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 17, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			To put pineapple on a pizza
		
Click to expand...




SaintHacker said:



			Sir, if you ever run for Prime Minister you already have my vote!
		
Click to expand...

I like it so I'm going to vote for the other guy


----------



## woody69 (Oct 17, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Just give them  a railcard that grants them free travel. like kids and school buses. It's not rocket science.
		
Click to expand...

Actual LOL! Are you seriously suggesting an MP for Cornwall has to catch the train up and back to London every day they need to be in parliament using their free railcard?

When I go away with work I get paid expenses for travel, sustenance, entertainment and accommodation. MPs should be entitled to the same process, it's just the existing expense allowances are ridiculous, plus the approval/sign-off of them. That just needs to be fixed. Not sure it is as simple as, "here have a free rail card" lol


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 17, 2018)

To wear jeans barely hanging off your butt, with the crotch down by your knees.


----------



## woody69 (Oct 17, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Just double their salary and make them pay for everything LIKE EVERYONE ELSE DOES.
Save the taxpayer a fortune.
Then see how many travel first class or stay in top hotels.
		
Click to expand...

I don't pay for things when I am away from my usual place of work. It is all put on expenses.


----------



## shortgame (Oct 17, 2018)

Good thread!

Re: MP expenses - Just run a process similar to pretty much every large company! With auditing and accountability!


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Oct 17, 2018)

..... for the Politically correct brigade to exist


----------



## Wolf (Oct 17, 2018)

bobmac said:



			to sell or advertise anything to do with Christmas before December 1st.

for MPs to claim expenses

to have to work on your birthday

Any more?
		
Click to expand...

When I'm away at a different location  for work my company pay for everything, MP no different but the claim process should be more transparent and better managed.

I'm also lucky my employer give guarantee paid day off outside of holiday entitlement for birthdays 



Dasit said:



			To have more than 4 kids
		
Click to expand...

Why?.....


----------



## Imurg (Oct 17, 2018)

To cycle the wrong way down a one way street.......oh, wait a minute


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 17, 2018)

For talksport to take the live cricket commentary from TMS 

For mainstream sports to be behind a subscription 

For bad behaviour from kids to be excused under the â€œADHDâ€ etc umbrellas


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 17, 2018)

Umbrellas


----------



## user2010 (Oct 17, 2018)

For *ANYONE* to have to work on a Bank holiday.


----------



## user2010 (Oct 17, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			This is in very poor taste. It's ok to poke fun at* people with ginger hair* is it? But poke fun at muslims, blacks, gays, etc etc omg and people go mad. But ginger haired people oh nuts to them, they don't have feelings. We can slag them off and make fun at them.

Poor taste Tashy.
		
Click to expand...



But, they steal peoples souls when they're asleep!!!
See the SouthPark episode for proof.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2018)

To come back on here under a different name once banned...


----------



## Slime (Oct 17, 2018)

Â¾ length trousers and/or flip flops on fully grown men.
Cucumber ....................... it stinks.
The car park charges in hospital car parks.
The noise a dentists' drill makes.
Cyclists not wearing crash hats.


----------



## Slime (Oct 17, 2018)

A man, who is now a woman, competing in female only sports competitions!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2018)

Excess packaging; 4 small filters that would fit in an A5 envelope were found residing in the recycling bin in a box big enough for a pair of shoes.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 17, 2018)

Leisure cyclists. Should only be used for commutes and even then should come with some surcharge.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 17, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			This is in very poor taste. It's ok to poke fun at people with ginger hair is it? But poke fun at muslims, blacks, gays, etc etc omg and people go mad. But ginger haired people oh nuts to them, they don't have feelings. We can slag them off and make fun at them.

Poor taste Tashy.
		
Click to expand...

I am gobsmacked no on has said Taches and if they had i would of laughed and expected it. Would not be offended at all.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 17, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			To come back on here under a different name once banned...
		
Click to expand...

Has that happened BIM. ðŸ˜


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 17, 2018)

For anyone to be eating Mushy peas ðŸ¤®ðŸ¤®ðŸ¤®

The work of the devil.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 17, 2018)

For people over a certain weight to wear leggings. 

For men over the age of 16 to wear football shirts,unless actually playing football.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 17, 2018)

Sprouts.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 17, 2018)

Jeremy kyle


----------



## Beedee (Oct 17, 2018)

Driving the wrong way round supermarket car parks


----------



## jusme (Oct 17, 2018)

Over sensitivity in adults


----------



## Slime (Oct 17, 2018)

People who can't recognise and appreciate the beauty of a gorgeous fresh sprout.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 17, 2018)

Ageism on golf forums


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 17, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Ageism on golf forums
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance - that's mandatory now!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 17, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Not a chance - that's mandatory now!
		
Click to expand...

That's children for you ðŸ˜


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 17, 2018)

Just for Tashy,

To wear speedos, have facial hair, and wear crocs.

Happy?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 17, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Just for Tashy,

To wear speedos, have facial hair, and wear crocs.

Happy?
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s some combo ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 17, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Just for Tashy,

To wear speedos, have facial hair, and wear crocs.

Happy?
		
Click to expand...

You are a perv, there's no way am going around naked. ðŸ˜³ You deserve to hold that thought all night. ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2018)

Slime said:



			Â¾ length trousers and/or flip flops on fully grown men.
Cucumber ....................... it stinks.
*The car park charges in hospital car parks.*
The noise a dentists' drill makes.
Cyclists not wearing crash hats.
		
Click to expand...

I could live with these if they were ploughed back into the NHS.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2018)

Auto sensing headlights.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 17, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			I am gobsmacked no on has said Taches and if they had i would of laughed and expected it. Would not be offended at all.
		
Click to expand...

Bob Carol-Gee look-a-likes.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 17, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Bob Carol-Gee look-a-likes.
		
Click to expand...

Once went to a Butlins gig as Bob with Spit the dog, the ladies loved it.
Once went to an eighties gig dressed as Freddie Mercury. Stole the show.

Missis Ts fave story is about 20 years ago when in a public swimming pool a kid about 9 ur old asked me if I was David Seaman. I told him yes but to keep it quiet as I didn't want to sign autographs in the pool. He was dead excited ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Wolf (Oct 18, 2018)

Slime said:



			Â¾ length trousers and/or flip flops on fully grown men.
Cucumber ....................... it stinks.
The car park charges in hospital car parks.
The noise a dentists' drill makes.
Cyclists not wearing crash hats.
		
Click to expand...

Flip Flips I'd say are fine but 3/4 trousers on a fully grown man is horrendous..

Cucumber most pointless veg in the still and just makes everything taste overly wet ðŸ¤®

Dentist in general they're a necessary evil butI swear they all.have some sadistic pleasure in causing me pain.


----------



## Slab (Oct 18, 2018)

To wear black socks when wearing golf shorts


----------



## Wolf (Oct 18, 2018)

Men wearing sports leggings in the gym without wearing shorts over the top... see this everyday at work it really isn't a good look and most woman are grossed out by it to


----------



## shortgame (Oct 18, 2018)

Cyclists riding 2, 3 or even more abreast.
Down county lanes.
Getting worse - seems like it's daily now whereas a year or 2 back it was just Sunday mornings


----------



## user2010 (Oct 18, 2018)

To post on here without proof-reading what you just typed.^^^


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 18, 2018)

Tube strikes.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 18, 2018)

Slab said:



			To wear black socks when wearing golf shorts
		
Click to expand...

Yeah because white socks look right smart. 



Said no one ever ðŸ˜€


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 18, 2018)

People not knowing the highway code regarding cyclists.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 18, 2018)

I wonder if it's legal to walk along the road 5 abreast in front of a bunch of cyclists........see how they like it


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah because white socks look right smart.



Said no one ever ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

I don't even own any socks that aren't black I don't think.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 18, 2018)

bobmac said:



			I wonder if it's legal to walk along the road 5 abreast in front of a bunch of cyclists........see how they like it
		
Click to expand...

Probably not as I think the agreement is pavement for walkers and roads for cyclists and motor vehicles.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 18, 2018)

For football matches to be played on Monday or Friday night.


----------



## Slime (Oct 18, 2018)

Rain sensing wipers .................................... who really needs them, blind drivers?
Dog owners who have a dog that just doesn't stop barking.
Dog walkers with more than three dogs.


----------



## Slab (Oct 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I don't even own any socks that aren't black I don't think. 

Click to expand...

How can this be? 
Even forgetting the shorts thing, what socks would you wear for things other than black trousers with black shoes! Even just wearing blue jeans, you cant wear black socks with those surely?


----------



## Mudball (Oct 18, 2018)

>> Anyone in the 30s complaining about 'getting old' as they no longer 'look good' on Insta or Snap

>> Anyone without kids giving parenting advice..


----------



## Dando (Oct 18, 2018)

old people going food shopping on a weekend


----------



## shortgame (Oct 18, 2018)

bobmac said:



			I wonder if it's legal to walk along the road 5 abreast in front of a bunch of cyclists........see how they like it
		
Click to expand...

 Not to mention the chance of getting wiped out (remembering how a 20 year old me used to drive...)


----------



## shortgame (Oct 18, 2018)

These artificial looking 'riveted' bunkers at the Hero LET Indian Open


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 18, 2018)

Slab said:



			How can this be?
Even forgetting the shorts thing, what socks would you wear for things other than black trousers with black shoes! Even just wearing blue jeans, you cant wear black socks with those surely?
		
Click to expand...

he might not be wearing 80's Wham jeans and espadrilles though


----------



## Slab (Oct 18, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			he might not be wearing 80's Wham jeans and espadrilles though

Click to expand...

Is my webcam on!!

Actually came to office from the club, so golf shorts/polo and deck shoes today... with no socks 
edit: but after googling espadrilles i guess they could be classed as those!


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 18, 2018)

for Ryanair to be a money draining airplane!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Probably not as I think the agreement is pavement for walkers and roads for cyclists and motor vehicles.
		
Click to expand...

Not on country lanes with no pavements. Miles and miles of them across the country.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			To build houses without solar panels on the roof.

To build houses / an estate with clearly insufficient car parking spaces. Either driveways or parking provision, not on road or pavement parking, should work on two cars per home minimum, three cars for a four bedroom house.
		
Click to expand...

THIS!!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 18, 2018)

Marshy77 said:



			for Ryanair to be a money draining airplane!!
		
Click to expand...

This. Used them to go to Dublin recently. I booked 4 reserved seat tickets, two couldn't travel as their flights from Japan were cancelled because of the Typhoon damage. Two empty seats outbound, but filled by someone else on the return. They won't refund the price fro none travel,  even though I'd paid for reserved seats, they then sold the seats for a second time :O


----------



## bobmac (Oct 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not on country lanes with no pavements. Miles and miles of them across the country.
		
Click to expand...

And miles and miles of cycle paths that the lycra brigade are too good to use.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2018)

Slab said:



			How can this be?
Even forgetting the shorts thing, what socks would you wear for things other than black trousers with black shoes! Even just wearing blue jeans, you cant wear black socks with those surely?
		
Click to expand...

What are you talking about? Why would I not wear black shorts with my jeans?? You can scarcely even see the socks between the bottom of the jeans and my footwear?


----------



## Slab (Oct 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			What are you talking about? Why would I not wear black shorts with my jeans?? You can scarcely even see the socks between the bottom of the jeans and my footwear?
		
Click to expand...

So say its blue jeans/brown shoes (or any colour shoe other than black) and you're popping on black socks!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2018)

Slab said:



			So say its blue jeans/brown shoes (or any colour shoe other than black) and you're popping on black socks! 

Click to expand...

Yeah? So what? It's 2018, nobody cares about your socks.


----------



## bernix (Oct 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I don't even own any socks that aren't black I don't think. 

Click to expand...

but you dont wear shorts do you


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2018)

bernix said:



			but you dont wear shorts do you
		
Click to expand...

I always wear shorts to play golf, unless it's below like 10Â°c.


----------



## bernix (Oct 18, 2018)

real golfers don't wear shorts unless aged over 70


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not on country lanes with no pavements. Miles and miles of them across the country.
		
Click to expand...

What's your point?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 18, 2018)

Slab said:



			Is my webcam on!!

Actually came to office from the club, so golf shorts/polo and deck shoes today... with no socks 
edit: but after googling espadrilles i guess they could be classed as those!
		
Click to expand...

Same here, though working from Home today, only time i wear sock now days is on the golf course... white ones


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 18, 2018)

bobmac said:



			And miles and miles of cycle paths that the lycra brigade are too good to use.
		
Click to expand...

Get over it. The Highway Code advises cyclists to ride 2 abreast. Do you know why? It's to prevent moronic, impatient car drivers from trying to squeeze past when there is oncoming traffic. I had a close call with a Range Rover yesterday that pulled out round a cyclist and nearly hit me head on because the cretin was too stupid to wait 5 seconds.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I always wear shorts to play golf, unless it's below like 10Â°c.
		
Click to expand...

Assuming you wear white or light coloured shoes in the summer with shorts, do you think black socks is a good look?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 18, 2018)

shortgame said:



			These artificial looking 'riveted' bunkers at the Hero LET Indian Open
		
Click to expand...

Our club is just starting to bring these in, and they are excellent


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Assuming you wear white or light coloured shoes in the summer with shorts, do you think black socks is a good look?
		
Click to expand...

Who gives a toss? I'm there to play golf not strut down a catwalk. My summer shoes are white with a lot of black detailing, since you asked. Often my sock of choice is the low ankle sock, the top of which is only about a centimetre above the shoe.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			What's your point?
		
Click to expand...

My point is that there are times when walkers would walk on roads, not pavements, in answer to your statement. It backs up the post by Bobmac which highlights how annoyed cyclists would be if walkers blocked the road by remaining en masse instead of walking in single file and allow the faster cyclists to pass. The analogy is pretty clear. If you are on the road and slower than the other methods of transportation then go single file to allow those vehicles, whether cyclists or cars, to get past. Then move back to being 2, 3 or 4 abreast. It is about being considerate.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Who gives a toss? I'm there to play golf not strut down a catwalk. My summer shoes are white with a lot of black detailing, since you asked. Often my sock of choice is the low ankle sock, the top of which is only about a centimetre above the shoe.
		
Click to expand...

Our club rules state "white socks must be worn with shorts".
I dont think thats much to ask.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My point is that there are times when walkers would walk on roads, not pavements, in answer to your statement. It backs up the post by Bobmac which highlights how annoyed cyclists would be if walkers blocked the road by remaining en masse instead of walking in single file and allow the faster cyclists to pass. The analogy is pretty clear. If you are on the road and slower than the other methods of transportation then go single file to allow those vehicles, whether cyclists or cars, to get past. Then move back to being 2, 3 or 4 abreast. It is about being considerate.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair though, the groups all riding more than single, en masse would be club riders on a training ride, so a doubt many if any other cyclist's would be overtaking them.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 18, 2018)

I think you have mixed up my point. Bobmacs point was would cyclists like walkers holding them up in the same way that 3 a breast cyclists hold motorists up. Not cyclists holding other cyclists up.

I am not at all anti cyclist. I am anti inconsiderate road users whether on two or 4 wheels, or 2 legs for that matter. I drive on country roads every day and pass cyclists all the time. I give them plenty of space, share a wave (genuinely a wave, nothing else) and aim to make everyone safe. I sometimes come across groups of cyclists. The best ones slip into single file on the country roads, let the cars pass and then move back out. Brilliant. The others that just fill the road, 3 abreast and happily leave you crawling along the road, I have no time for. Same as I feel about dangerous or inconsiderate car drivers. It is about consideration.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My point is that there are times when walkers would walk on roads, not pavements, in answer to your statement. It backs up the post by Bobmac which highlights how annoyed cyclists would be if walkers blocked the road by remaining en masse instead of walking in single file and allow the faster cyclists to pass. The analogy is pretty clear. If you are on the road and slower than the other methods of transportation then go single file to allow those vehicles, whether cyclists or cars, to get past. Then move back to being 2, 3 or 4 abreast. It is about being considerate.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I still don't get your point. If you are walking on a country lane then you should also be walking on the right hand side ie. towards the oncoming traffic so you are unlikely to hold up any cyclists as they will be on the other side of the road. And if by chance you did hold them up then I'm pretty sure most would slow down, wait till it's clear then go round leaving plenty of room because from my experience cyclists are far more tolerant than drivers.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Our club rules state "white socks must be worn with shorts".
I dont think thats much to ask.
		
Click to expand...

You don't think it's too much to ask to actually mandate what colour socks an adult human being should wear?? The things some golfers accept as normal are actually insane.


----------



## shortgame (Oct 18, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			To be fair though, the groups all riding more than single, en masse would be club riders on a training ride, so a doubt many if any other cyclist's would be overtaking them.
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			I think you have mixed up my point. Bobmacs point was would cyclists like walkers holding them up in the same way that 3 a breast cyclists hold motorists up. Not cyclists holding other cyclists up.

I am not at all anti cyclist. I am anti inconsiderate road users whether on two or 4 wheels, or 2 legs for that matter. I drive on country roads every day and pass cyclists all the time. I give them plenty of space, share a wave (genuinely a wave, nothing else) and aim to make everyone safe. I sometimes come across groups of cyclists. The best ones slip into single file on the country roads, let the cars pass and then move back out. Brilliant. The others that just fill the road, 3 abreast and happily leave you crawling along the road, I have no time for. Same as I feel about dangerous or inconsiderate car drivers. It is about consideration.
		
Click to expand...

Same.

Often seem like a social thing as much as anything when they're 3 abreast - rather than overtaking each other.

Time and a place for it I'd have thought and also a time and place to be in single file (eg when motorists are stuck behind or they're on country lanes with a very real risk of getting wiped out by motorists approaching too fast or wide whilst they're in the middle of the road!)

Seems to be a huge explosion in popularity the last few years, maybe inexperience/ignorance or feeling of invicibility.  Irritating and dangerous to themselves though.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			You don't think it's too much to ask to actually mandate what colour socks an adult human being should wear?? The things some golfers accept as normal are actually insane. 

Click to expand...

I don't understand why you have a problem with it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 18, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Same.

Often seem like a social thing as much as anything when they're 3 abreast - rather than overtaking each other.

Time and a place for it I'd have thought and also a time and place to be in single file (eg when motorists are stuck behind or they're on country lanes with a very real risk of getting wiped out by motorists approaching too fast or wide whilst they're in the middle of the road!)

Seems to be a huge explosion in popularity the last few years, maybe inexperience/ignorance or feeling of invicibility.  Irritating and dangerous to themselves though.
		
Click to expand...

If you have a group of say 8 riders and they are riding in 2 lines 4 abreast it is actually easier on a narrow road to get past them than if they were riding single file in a line of 8 riders. You'd need a much larger gap to get past them.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			You don't think it's too much to ask to actually mandate what colour socks an adult human being should wear?? The things some golfers accept as normal are actually insane. 

Click to expand...

Nope I dont, thems the rules so have no problem. Same as wearing jeans on the course.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 18, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Our club rules state "white socks must be worn with shorts".
I dont think thats much to ask.
		
Click to expand...

So wearing white socks with long trousers would against Club rules?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I don't understand why you have a problem with it.
		
Click to expand...

Really?? Well I can't understand how you would have a problem with someone wearing black socks! They're only socks. They serve a practical purpose of lining your feet against your shoes, that is it.



Bunkermagnet said:



			Nope I dont, thems the rules so have no problem. Same as wearing jeans on the course.
		
Click to expand...

How is the colour of your socks the same as wearing jeans?   It just isn't. At all. What about Bubba Watson wearing a green or pink glove as he does? Should that be 'illegal'? That's more akin to someone wearing black or grey or blue socks.


----------



## shortgame (Oct 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			You don't think it's too much to ask to actually mandate what colour socks an adult human being should wear?? The things some golfers accept as normal are actually insane. 

Click to expand...

Not really.  Needs to be some level of standards and if that's where the club draw the line then it should be respected regardless of personal opinion


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 18, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			So wearing white socks with long trousers would against Club rules? 

Click to expand...

No, any colour socks with long trousers. White socks only when weraing shorts.


----------



## Slab (Oct 18, 2018)

To save Bobs thread going off topic... pop into the lounge for the offishul sock thread


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 18, 2018)

Discussions about cycling between cyclists vs non cyclists always turns sour in the end. It's a scientific fact.

Therefore, I'd make it illegal to discuss it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Really?? Well I can't understand how you would have a problem with someone wearing black socks! They're only socks. They serve a practical purpose of lining your feet against your shoes, that is it.


How is the colour of your socks the same as wearing jeans?   It just isn't. At all. What about Bubba Watson wearing a green or pink glove as he does? Should that be 'illegal'? That's more akin to someone wearing black or grey or blue socks.
		
Click to expand...

I don't have a problem with it, I follow the dress code wherever I play because that is what that particular club wants. You seem to have more of a problem than I do. Just accept it or play somewhere else.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 18, 2018)

To ruin a coffee cake with walnuts.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			How is the colour of your socks the same as wearing jeans?   It just isn't. At all. What about Bubba Watson wearing a green or pink glove as he does? Should that be 'illegal'? That's more akin to someone wearing black or grey or blue socks.
		
Click to expand...

No coloured or black socks with shorts only white ones,  just as no jeans on the course or in the lounge. Thems the rules.
What Bubba does is up to him, and no there are no rules on what colour your golf glove must be.
Everywhere has rules, and it's only polite to respect them whether you like them or not. Of course if you choose to ignore them you would be asked to leave.....again its respecting the rules.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 18, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			Discussions about cycling between cyclists vs non cyclists always turns sour in the end. It's a scientific fact.

Therefore, I'd make it illegal to discuss it. 

Click to expand...

I guess you don't have this issue in Sweden because it's too cold to cycle?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I don't have a problem with it, I follow the dress code wherever I play because that is what that particular club wants. You seem to have more of a problem than I do. Just accept it or play somewhere else.
		
Click to expand...

I've never had a problem where a club has told me what colour socks to wear, it only ever gets mentioned on this forum and I find it laughable that's all. 
Anyway, as Slab says he's made a separate thread so we shall adjourn to there.


----------



## User2021 (Oct 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			You don't think it's too much to ask to actually mandate what colour socks an adult human being should wear?? The things some golfers accept as normal are actually insane. 

Click to expand...

If its a private club and they are offering you the chance to play their course, surely it is only good manners to abide by their rules, after all its their club.
If you don't like their rules, you don't play that club.

I would always check an away clubs website for the dress code on the course and off it before travelling somewhere new.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I guess you don't have this issue in Sweden because it's too cold to cycle? 

Click to expand...

Oh, it most certainly is the same issue in Sweden. Come spring and Swedish social media explodes in the exact same way, with the exact same arguments as in here. It never goes out of style.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 18, 2018)

Cyclists


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 18, 2018)

Socks


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 18, 2018)

It should be illegal to make re-makes or sequels to iconic films.     Case in point, Top Gun.   Just leave it.   Please.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 18, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			It should be illegal to make re-makes or sequels to iconic films.     Case in point, Top Gun.   Just leave it.   Please.
		
Click to expand...

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory proved this, Mary Poppins is about to do the same.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 18, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Cyclists
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, you didn't...


----------



## shortgame (Oct 18, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			It should be illegal to make re-makes or sequels to iconic films.     Case in point, Top Gun.   Just leave it.   Please.
		
Click to expand...

Ghostbusters. Karate Kid.


----------



## hors limite (Oct 18, 2018)

For silly buggers to complain that labelling large tissues as "mansize" is sexist.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			It should be illegal to make re-makes or sequels to iconic films.     Case in point, Top Gun.   Just leave it.   Please.
		
Click to expand...

And The Magnificent 7 and The Italian Job prove that they can be done well, so it's a no from me.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 18, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			For *ANYONE* to have to work on a Bank holiday.

Click to expand...

No - I loved working on Bank Holidays !!


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 18, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			And The Magnificent 7 and The Italian Job prove that they can be done well, so it's a no from me.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m with you for the first of those........

I think that remakes can be pretty good. Adaptations not so much as new directors try to rewrite a story and cock it up more often than not. 

That being said, any movie that is the 5th, 6th of a list is too far for me.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 18, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			And The Magnificent 7 and The Italian Job prove that they can be done well, so it's a no from me.
		
Click to expand...

the Magnificent 7 was a remake in the first place.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			the Magnificent 7 was a remake in the first place.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I know The Magnificent 7 was a remake; that's why I used it as an example of a remake that can be done well.   

If it wasn't a remake, it couldn't be a remake that was done well, could it?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2018)

To hike hotel prices for events... 

Â£500 for 2 nights in an Ibis at Wembley, nearly a grand for the Hilton.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 18, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yes I know The Magnificent 7 was a remake; that's why I used it as an example of a remake that can be done well.  

If it wasn't a remake, it couldn't be a remake that was done well, could it? 

Click to expand...

Sorry I thought you meant the remake of the remakei.e.


----------



## jusme (Oct 18, 2018)

Real irritant for me....should be illegal to dictate a lot of dress sense in golf. I'm not for tacky, but given I was once pulled aside to be told to tuck in my golf t-shirt into my golf trousers. I want to be no where near such a club or attitude


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 18, 2018)

It should be illegal â€¦. for a referendum to declare the UK should leave the EU and people then try to stop it ;-)

It should be illegal for popcorn not now to be served for the next 24 hours here


----------



## user2010 (Oct 18, 2018)

For noisy food to be bought/served at Cinemas.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 18, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			Discussions about cycling between cyclists vs non cyclists always turns sour in the end. It's a scientific fact.

Therefore, I'd make it illegal to discuss it. 

Click to expand...

Amen to that, but that twazzock that decided to undertake me on his Raleigh chopper coming back from golf has a death wish


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 18, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			For noisy food to be bought/served at Cinemas.
		
Click to expand...

Yup jelly and yogurts only


----------



## Slime (Oct 18, 2018)

Cinnamon in apple pie.
Onions and/or garlic in anything.
Gino d'acampo.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 18, 2018)

Slime said:



			Cinnamon in apple pie.
Onions and/or garlic in anything.
Gino d'acampo.
		
Click to expand...

You watching him with Fred and Gordon ðŸ˜


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2018)

Slime said:



			Cinnamon in apple pie.
*Onions and/or garlic in anything.*
Gino d'acampo.
		
Click to expand...

No, onions & garlic with everything


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 18, 2018)

In summation, if i was to go on a riding abreast cycling holiday in Sweden, what colour socks should I wear?


----------



## shortgame (Oct 18, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			In summation, if i was to go on a riding abreast cycling holiday in Sweden, what colour socks should I wear?
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 18, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			In summation, if i was to go on a riding abreast cycling holiday in Sweden, what colour socks should I wear?
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## shortgame (Oct 18, 2018)

Honestly... is there any other sport where grown adults can spend so long debating the rights and wrongs of socks?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2018)

To post in the music thread without providing a link.


----------



## Slime (Oct 18, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			In summation, if i was to go on a riding abreast cycling holiday in Sweden, what colour socks should I wear?
		
Click to expand...

One yellow and one blue ............................... obviously.


----------



## Slime (Oct 18, 2018)

All links in the 'pre-update' music thread being lost!!


----------



## Leftie (Oct 18, 2018)

It should be illegal for neighbours to put food out for foxes.


----------



## Leftie (Oct 18, 2018)

It should be illegal for neighbours to put food out for cats


----------



## Leftie (Oct 18, 2018)

It should be illegal for neighbours to plant  leylandii just inside their boundary.


----------



## Leftie (Oct 18, 2018)

It should be illegal to be a grumpy old fart


----------



## Leftie (Oct 18, 2018)

It should be illegal to keep posting rubbish just to get your post count up


----------



## jusme (Oct 19, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			In summation, if i was to go on a riding abreast cycling holiday in Sweden, what colour socks should I wear?
		
Click to expand...

You should be more concerned with the length of the sock. It's vitally important


----------



## Slime (Oct 19, 2018)

The three women who present 'Rip off Britain', they just scare me!


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Oct 19, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			To have to work 5 days and only get 2 for the weekend. Should be th either way round

Click to expand...

Lol it is for me I work Sat and Sun and get the same money the other guys get for working all week


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 19, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Charlie and the Chocolate Factory proved this, Mary Poppins is about to do the same.
		
Click to expand...

The new Mary Poppins isn't a remake, it's a sequel.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 19, 2018)

Slime said:



			The three women who present 'Rip off Britain', they just scare me!
		
Click to expand...

Sexist as is loose women.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			The new Mary Poppins isn't a remake, it's a sequel.
		
Click to expand...

Don't encourage them. Remake, sequel, leave it alone.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 19, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Don't encourage them. Remake, sequel, leave it alone.
		
Click to expand...

I'm quite looking forward to it actually!


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 19, 2018)

Tashyboy said:





Slime said:



			The three women who present 'Rip off Britain', they just scare me!
		
Click to expand...

Sexist as is loose women.
		
Click to expand...

Please explain how either of those expressions is sexist!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 19, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			Please explain how either of those expressions is sexist!
		
Click to expand...

I think he means the programs not the expressions. Rip off Britain and Loose Women are daytime tv programs.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 19, 2018)

for tourists to go around in groups of more than 20...

(having just been to Granada and the Alhambra - and as recently highlighted once more as being a real problem in Cambridge )


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 19, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			Please explain how either of those expressions is sexist!
		
Click to expand...

If we cannot have Man size Tissues coz of the word â€œ Manâ€. How can we have Loose Women because of the word â€œWomenâ€. â€œLoose gender neutral people of all ethnic diversitiesâ€ sounds politically correct and surely would not offend the professionally offended. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 19, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			If we cannot have Man size Tissues coz of the word â€œ Manâ€. How can we have Loose Women because of the word â€œWomenâ€. â€œLoose gender neutral people of all ethnic diversitiesâ€ sounds politically correct *and surely would not offend the professionally offended.* ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

No....it would just offend everyone else


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 19, 2018)

It should therefore be illegal to have a Black Police Officers Association.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 19, 2018)

Ban colours then everything would be transparent.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 19, 2018)

Leftie said:



			It should be illegal for neighbours to plant  leylandii just inside their boundary.

Click to expand...

Any problems may well be covered by this 'legislation' https://www.leylandii.com/leylandii-law/


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 19, 2018)

For any bloke over the age of 45 to wear Jeans, you look stupid so stop doing it also any women to wear Culottes on a golf course, either buy some shorts or just wear trousers, there are not a good look.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 19, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think he means the programs not the expressions. Rip off Britain and Loose Women are daytime tv programs.
		
Click to expand...

I certainly know about the program 'Rip off Britain' and the 3 hosts (or hostesses! ). 'Scary' was always part of their 'required attributes'! I still fail to understand why that should be deemed sexist. Can't coment on the program 'Loose Women' though.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 19, 2018)

Dellboy said:



			For any bloke over the age of 45 to wear Jeans, you look stupid so stop doing it
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 19, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			It should therefore be illegal to have a Black Police Officers Association.
		
Click to expand...

Add to that The MOBOs.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 19, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			I certainly know about the program 'Rip off Britain' and the 3 hosts (or hostesses! ). 'Scary' was always part of their 'required attributes'! I still fail to understand why that should be deemed sexist. Can't coment on the program 'Loose Women' though.
		
Click to expand...

Never seen either program so I can't comment on that one.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 19, 2018)

Dellboy said:



			For any bloke over the age of 45 to wear Jeans, you look stupid so stop doing it .
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't disagree more... my dad looks stylish in  as he dresses appropriately with them. I'm only 7years away from this and will still wear them as they can be dressed well with the right shoes or boots.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 19, 2018)

Dellboy said:



*For any bloke over the age of 45 to wear Jeans,* you look stupid so stop doing it also any women to wear Culottes on a golf course, either buy some shorts or just wear trousers, there are not a good look.
		
Click to expand...

Lucky I have another 9 year or so to go before looking stupid, but goodness this was silly imo.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 19, 2018)

The grammar policeman on here


----------



## andycap (Oct 19, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			If we cannot have Man size Tissues coz of the word â€œ Manâ€. How can we have Loose Women because of the word â€œWomenâ€. â€œLoose gender neutral people of all ethnic diversitiesâ€ sounds politically correct and surely would not offend the professionally offended. ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

What about manholes ?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 19, 2018)

Sales of fireworks to the public.


----------



## Slime (Oct 19, 2018)

Dellboy said:



			For any bloke over the age of 45 to wear Jeans, you look stupid so stop doing it also any women to wear Culottes on a golf course, either buy some shorts or just wear trousers, there are not a good look.
		
Click to expand...

.................. for anyone to suggest the above. 
I've been wearing them for 15 years beyond the cut-off date and nobody has said a word.


----------



## Slime (Oct 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The grammar policeman on here
		
Click to expand...

You missed out the full stop.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 19, 2018)

andycap said:



			What about manholes ?
		
Click to expand...

Depends which manhole you are entering ðŸ‘


----------



## jusme (Oct 19, 2018)

Dellboy said:



			For any bloke over the age of 45 to wear Jeans, you look stupid so stop doing it also any women to wear Culottes on a golf course, either buy some shorts or just wear trousers, there are not a good look.
		
Click to expand...

LOL....you can't generalise like that....but I take your point. I don't think you can slap an age on it. I'm north of that, south of 50 and wear jeans. I know I look fine in them, but there definitely is an age (no idea when that is) where it looks hideous


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 19, 2018)

jusme said:



			LOL....you can't generalise like that....but I take your point. I don't think you can slap an age on it. I'm north of that, south of 50 and wear jeans. I know I look fine in them, but there definitely is an age (no idea when that is) where it looks hideous
		
Click to expand...

The key thing is that they have to fit correctly. Quite often older people will have jeans that are too big for them and they just hang there and look terrible. If they fit correctly then they can still look good.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 19, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The key thing is that they have to fit correctly. Quite often older people will have jeans that are too big for them and they just hang there and look terrible. If they fit correctly then they can still look good.
		
Click to expand...

Nope. They really don't.  Ever.

They look great on fit young ladies. That is it. End of.


----------



## woofers (Oct 19, 2018)

Can we caveat this....*blue denim jean*s are generally a no no from the age 40ish.  However black, or grey jeans can be worn into later life.


----------



## AMcC (Oct 19, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			To build houses without solar panels on the roof.

To build houses / an estate with clearly insufficient car parking spaces. Either driveways or parking provision, not on road or pavement parking, should work on two cars per home minimum, three cars for a four bedroom house.
		
Click to expand...

Building Regs in Scotland currently require low carbon technologies in new build housing, Sometimes it takes a while to work through as builders lodged loads of applications just before the change so they didnâ€™t have to. 
Interestingly saw a major house builder who has just started building locally have solar panels on every roof. Not that many but at least a start.
The parking should be a requirement too, but planning near you may not enforce it. Locally planning ask for what you  say but 2 spaces must be nose to tail.
Agree thoroughly with what you say though


----------



## Imurg (Oct 19, 2018)

woofers said:



			Can we caveat this....*blue denim jean*s are generally a no no from the age 40ish.  However black, or grey jeans can be worn into later life.
		
Click to expand...

You see, much like the socks, I wear what I feel comfy wearing.
I wear jeans 7 days a week except when I'm playing golf
And I don't care what anyone else thinks about it either
If others don't like it, that's their problem, not mine.
And I feel largely the same about any dress codes/rules.
It probably mattered back in 1950.......


----------



## shortgame (Oct 19, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The key thing is that they have to fit correctly. Quite often older people will have jeans that are too big for them and they just hang there and look terrible.
		
Click to expand...

Or alternatively, wear them just under the chest


----------



## Wolf (Oct 19, 2018)

woofers said:



			Can we caveat this....*blue denim jean*s are generally a no no from the age 40ish.  However black, or grey jeans can be worn into later life.
		
Click to expand...

Well going by that I've only 2 good years left in me.

Sorry but it's a no vote from me on this caveat. Blue jeans dressed well with nice shirt or decent jumper, along with a stylish pair of shoes or boots can look good at any age as long as they fit right. 

Even throw it back a bit with a classic white t shirt, nice pair of boots a classic look that can be pulled off. 

However the caveat I'd add is grey jeans hell no that's something people wear when they get older because they think they have to at a certain age, that just makes you look older because you're trying to hard not to.. 

The other is white jeans on men absolutely no way this should ever be deemed acceptable. They should be reserved for fit young ladies 

So to all you men out there keep revolting against the you can't wear something just because of your age brigade....


----------



## Andy (Oct 20, 2018)

Dellboy said:



			For any bloke over the age of 45 to wear Jeans, you look stupid so stop doing it also any women to wear Culottes on a golf course, either buy some shorts or just wear trousers, there are not a good look.
		
Click to expand...

What would you suggest, some nice wind flapping, half mast beige chinos?


----------



## Andy (Oct 20, 2018)

woofers said:



			Can we caveat this....*blue denim jean*s are generally a no no from the age 40ish.  However black, or grey jeans can be worn into later life.
		
Click to expand...

Grey jeans? Are you dressed by your wife?


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 20, 2018)

It's not the jeans that look bad on over 55's, it's the belly that looks bad.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 20, 2018)

Mankini's!!

Saw a guy walking along the Playa in the summer in a mankini. Its just so wrong on so many levels. I think the g'daughter summed it up best. "It just looks silly."


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 20, 2018)

For stupidity and ignorance to have bypassed the acceptable and now to have almost become de rigueur.


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 20, 2018)

To use a chipper
To put brown sauce in tea
To have more than 4 putters


----------



## Wolf (Oct 20, 2018)

Just bought another pair of blue jeans best stock up before I'm to old 

As for mankini any one that wears one for anything other than a joke should be shot ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Oct 20, 2018)

Karl102 said:



			To put brown sauce in tea
		
Click to expand...

I might regret it but I need more info on this one.....


----------



## Wolf (Oct 20, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I might regret it but I need more info on this one.....
		
Click to expand...

I agree I need more info on this sounds rank


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Andy said:



			What would you suggest, some nice wind flapping, half mast beige chinos?
		
Click to expand...

Or, some nice crimpolene numbers from M&S. ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 20, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			It's not the jeans that look bad on over 55's, it's the belly that looks bad.
		
Click to expand...

Tee shirt tucked in & gut hanging over ðŸ˜«ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 21, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I might regret it but I need more info on this one.....
		
Click to expand...

This may or may not have happened by accident at a meet a few hrs ago ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 21, 2018)

To stand in an unsafe position when a golfing playing partner is playing a shot.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 21, 2018)

For my disabled ginger mog to not get a vote in the brexit curfuffle. He has as much understanding as most, and is probably more clued up than many. Otherwise, what else does he he do all day?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 21, 2018)

It should be illegal for Hugo Weaving to smile....


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 21, 2018)

Imurg said:



View attachment 25732

It should be illegal for Hugo Weaving to smile....
		
Click to expand...

Agent Smith should not smile.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 22, 2018)

To play Friday I'm in Love by The Cure, on the radio on any day except Friday


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 22, 2018)

Same for Manic Monday  by the Bangles.   And any Christmas song until December 1st.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 22, 2018)

For the Spice Girls to reform. First time around was one time too many.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 23, 2018)

Mudball said:



			>> Anyone in the 30s complaining about 'getting old' as they no longer 'look good' on Insta or Snap

>> Anyone without kids giving parenting advice..
		
Click to expand...

To be fair you donâ€™t have to have your own kids to realise that most of them are annoying little brats with terrible parents!


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 23, 2018)

JamesR said:



			To be fair you donâ€™t have to have your own kids to realise that most of them are annoying little brats with terrible parents!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I agree about most being brats/bad parents. But the idea that you can only discuss kids once a parent is such a backwards notion.


----------



## user2010 (Oct 28, 2018)

â€¦..to turn right across somebody waiting to turn right out of a junction.


----------

